# Wie werde ich Waffenschmied und dann Axtschmiedmeister



## ePY (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin bin neu in Wow und muss paar sachen wissen meine schmiede kunst ist auf 164 und bald hab ich gehört das man waffenschmied werden kann oder Rüstungschmied.
ich wollte waffenschmied wo kann ich das später erlernen und danach axtschmiedmeister.
Schmiedekunst ist bei mir auf 164 und bergbau 200


----------



## Toyuki (30. Oktober 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=-121

guckst du da da sind sämtliche schmiede quests drin


----------



## Hicks1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Als Ally:

Waffenschmied: IF Schmiede
Axtspezi: Winterspring  (Everlook)

Lg.


----------



## DaEgo (13. Januar 2008)

@Kerpal
dein Link :
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=72
was meinst du wo sich DEIN post denn gerade befindet ?!
also absolut unnütz dein post...

@Toyuki
guter ansatz und link
nur bleibt die frage, mus man die ALLE erledigen ?
ich meine Thoriumbrutplatte schmieden für ne axt spezi, was denkt sich blizzard ?!

@Hicks1
ja das ist EIN quest, diesen hab ich auch erledigt aber kann immer noch nicht äxte lernen beim trainer
irgendwas fehlt wohl noch, vermutlich das mit den verzauberten thoriumxxx teilen oder ?


----------

